

JetRank - Makes SEO Link building easier for startups and SEO ninjas - jwblackwell
http://jetrank.com

======
jwblackwell
Full disclosure: This is my app, it's almost ready for beta testing and I'll
be giving anyone who signs up a _massive_ discount when it goes public.

AMA

